# Ditra and speed set



## EASTSIDE (Apr 16, 2007)

I caught an episode of Holmes on homes this weekend where they laid a floor on ditra using speed set. I thought this was a no,no and that only unmodified thinset was to be used
Im sure that big hero Mike Holmes wouldnt do something that wasnt approved......god forbid
Just curious because we would love to use speed set in certain situations and we love our Ditra !!!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Check their site / directions - it is allowed due to the fact that it is chemically drying - doesn't require air for drying


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Absolutely!

Problem is if you get the larger areas. The rapid sets I know of are only 25lb bags so you can't mix that much at a time. Also, rapid set, is just that; rapid. Once that stuff sets off, you're done.

I do know of at least 1 company that makes a self-curing modified. May be others too. 

Back on topic, I do always keep a bag of RS with me. Powder rooms in a day :clap:


----------

